
Fear of the Launch - charlieirish
http://www.startupclarity.com/blog/fear-of-the-launch/
======
itengelhardt
Hi Charlie. I'm glad you finally revealed yourself. You're writing fantastic
articles and help others find the motivation to push forward. This is going to
be so much better now that you are out in the open.

------
studiofellow
Resonates so much. So, so many people never launch because of that fear. Good
advice to reduce all the pressure on the single launch event. You can launch
as many times as you want.

